# [SANE] sane_start : Error during I/O device (RESOLU

## patrick47

Gentoo 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 : Intel PIV - Scanner Epson Perfection 2450 Photo

************************************************************

En user:

sane-find-scanner : found USB scanner 0x04b8 0x0112 (ceci est correct)

scanimage -L : device epson;libusb:001:002 is a epson GT-9700 flatbed scanner (sur anciennes gentoo il trouvait cela qui fonctionnait)

En root

lsusb : bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0112 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 2450

xsane (0.994) : Attente pour recherche du périphérique Je clique sur "Acquisition de l'aperçu" .

Un messge d'erreur apparait : "Echec du démarrage du scanner Erreur d'I/O sur le périphérique"

J'ai installé vuescan qui fonctionne immédiatement.

iscan me donne la même erreur que xsane

J'ai réinstallé libusb rien n'a changé

J'ai vérifié la config du Kernel tout est bien coché

USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SUSPEND) est décoché.

J'ai les droits du goup scanner

epson.conf n'a que usb de valide

Kooka se lance , trouve le scanner mais impossible preview rien ne se passe !

(Je précise que j'ai tout réinstallé car même pb sur install précédente.)

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?Last edited by patrick47 on Sun Jan 20, 2008 2:48 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et puis un bonjour/svp/merci, surtout lors de ton premier topic sur un forum, ça ne coute rien et c'est plus agréable  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## patrick47

Bonsoir,

Oui, vous avez raison. Depuis 8 jours je galère pour trouver LA solution à cet agaçant problème que j'en ai oublié les règles de courtoisie. Veuillez m'en excuser.

Aussi je remercie par avance ceux qui ont eu ce problème et qui veuillent bien m'apporter leur soutien.

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Eu le même problème avec scanner hp. Je l'avais corrigé via le fichier dll.conf et hp.conf (/etc/sane.d)

Fais-tu référence a ton scanner dans dll.conf ?

A+

----------

## geekounet

 *patrick47 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Oui, vous avez raison. Depuis 8 jours je galère pour trouver LA solution à cet agaçant problème que j'en ai oublié les règles de courtoisie. Veuillez m'en excuser.
> 
> Aussi je remercie par avance ceux qui ont eu ce problème et qui veuillent bien m'apporter leur soutien.

 

Ha, j'aime mieux ça  :Smile:  Pense tout de même à changer le titre (en éditant le premier post)  :Wink: 

----------

## patrick47

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Eu le même problème avec scanner hp. Je l'avais corrigé via le fichier dll.conf et hp.conf (/etc/sane.d)
> 
> Fais-tu référence a ton scanner dans dll.conf ?
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Oui les fichiers dll.conf et epson.conf sont corrects.

Sur un autre ordo, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8, j'ai émergé, sans erreur, xsane et tous les paquets qui vont bien. J'obtiens exactement le même résultat.

Lorsque j'avais les gentoo avec le scanner en module tout se passait bien. Depuis j'ai ce problème.

(Précision, sous XP , Ubuntu , et gentoo vuescan, mon scanner fonctionne impecablement).

Je ne sais pas dans quelle direction chercher.

@+Patrick

----------

## VikingB

Jette un coup d'oeil sur le howto ici

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_USB_scanner

----------

## patrick47

Hello,

Merci de ce lien que je connais bien, mais qui n'a pas résolu mon problème.

Grâce au man sane , j'ai bien vérifié que les fichiers d'installation des libs étaient bien aux bons endroits.

Toute ces config sont correctes.

Ce n'est pas un pb de permission puisque je lance xsane en root.

Ce n'est pas un pb de matériel car il fonctionne sous vuescan.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## VikingB

Je vois sur l'échange ci-dessous :

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/55272

que le problème est résolu en enlevant ehci_hcd

----------

## patrick47

Un grand merci à Viking-B

Il s'agit sans doute d'un bug: 

Bug #55272, first reported on 2006-08-05  by  Daniel T Chen

J'ai lu le lien. J'ai lancé # rmmod ehci_hcd

J'ai allumé mon sanner, lancé xsane et.....le scanner fonctionne maintenant parfaitement.

Encore merci à Viking et aux autres pour leur aide.

Patrick47

----------

